# Sai's and Information stuff



## Quick Sand (Dec 6, 2003)

Hey, 

I just attended a Sai seminar on this past thursday and I had a blast. I've been wanting to learn this weapon for about 7 years and this is the first chance I got. I'm asking for a pair of my own for christmas.

What I'm wondering is what people think of the Sai book and video that are available from Demura. Are they useful as a supplement to training with the instructor? I will be able to meet with the instructor from time to time but not really often. A lot of the training and practice I'll be doing on my own. I'm learning the Tsukenshitahaku Sai kata.  Are there any drills or good practice advice in the book or on the video that would make it worthwhile to buy? I've seen it for sale online in a bunch of places but I can't find a hardcopy to flip though so I thought I'd see if anyone here knows much about it. 

While I'm at it, has anyone seen the Kubotan video that Century sells? It's appearently by Takayuki Kubota. Is it any good? I keep a Kubotan with me almost all the time but I don't know many techs with it. 

Thanks in advance for any help.  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2003)

Who taught the seminar?

The Fumio Demura sai book is fine for what it is, and I like it, but of course it's just a book. It has sequences but no named kata.

I have a mixed Japanese/English book--more a pamphlet--with the Tsukenshitahaku sai kata. It's by Ryusho Sakagami and it claims that there is or will be an 8mm film that goes with it entiteld "Sai of Tsuken Shitahaku" from Ogawa Trading Co., Inc., of Tokyo. The book is titled "Ancient Martial Arts of the Ryukyu Islands, Series II: Sai of Tsukenshitahaku" (yes, they give Tsukenshitahaku as aone word in one palce and two words in another).

This recent book has several kata, but not that one.


----------



## Quick Sand (Dec 6, 2003)

The seminar was taught by a 5th degree Black Belt from my association named Master Rose Carpenter. I will also have some contact with her instructor in the new year. He is a 7th degree in our assoc., Master Ken Shean. He comes up to teach my class every once in a while so I will be able to get help from him. 

Thanks for the info on the new book Arnisador. It looks neat, that's the first I've seen of that one. I want to get all the info I can, from any possible sources.

Have you seen the Demura video?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Quick Sand _
> *Have you seen the Demura video? *



No, I haven't.

I did sai kata in Isshin-ryu and in Goju-ryu. I was also taught a Shorin-ryu sai kata. But, that was long ago and I no longer practice them.


----------

